# Online Learning



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

In today's advancement i think online learning or online coaching classes are doing a great effort. What is your opinion? Lets discuss here!


----------



## PG_aspirant (May 8, 2015)

True.. Online coaching is very much popular these days because you can study anytime and anywhere with it. As most of the competitive exams are being conducted online, so joining an online coaching will help you to prepare accordingly. There are so many portals available online which you can join for better preparation. Elsevier has built MyPGMEE with Dr. Mudit Khanna for medical aspirants. MyPGMEE contains a huge database with its detailed answers and also mock test papers to analyze your preparation level.


----------

